# Pure Golden on Craigslist--Pittsburgh



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

All:

A transporter friend of mine sent us this--we've been away for a few days and just opened our email account:




a full blooded golden retriver
Date: 2010-03-20, 6:52PM

We have a full blooded golden retiver who is free to a good home. He would do best with a fenced in yard, and loves kids...If interested call 724-757-5252 

Original URL: http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/pet/1653526981.html 



I'm going to contact GRRIN (NE OH) and Almost Heaven (WV). I'll also send the poster a message about Craigslist (the usual litany...).

If anyone else can think of something to help out--feel free. The GR looks like a sweetie.

Scott J.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Just thought I'd bump this up. Haven't heard anything yet (may be good news....).

SJ


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Page is gone.... 

But I did email a 'free golden' posting last week. Maybe it was the same one. Hopefully they get it into a rescue or a good home.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

CarolinaCasey said:


> Page is gone....
> 
> But I did email a 'free golden' posting last week. Maybe it was the same one. Hopefully they get it into a rescue or a good home.


Thanks! I always appreciate the extra hand........

Havea good week!

SJ


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm glad we're both on the 'job' contacting these people. I really should have a file saved so I can just copy & paste! I try to be informative, short to the point, and kind. I just want them to read it, know rescue is an option, and at the very least to screen people carefully if they don't choose rescue. *Sigh*


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

We make a good team. We'll keep those Goldens safe in our neck of the woods 

SJ


----------

